# Ascend kayak. Anybody seen or tried one



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Noticed this on Basspro

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10213830____SearchResults

Price is nice. Anybody seen or paddled one?


----------



## baysurfer757 (Dec 3, 2009)

*i was wondering the same thing.*

I want a cheaper kayak too that is great for fishing.i kind of like the baitboard cutting board and the dash style of the model.basically ,i want to get in the water for cheap.i mean if i spend $2,000 on a kayak i might as well save to get a small boat.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out the Ocean Kayak Endeavor. 

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/showthread.php?t=77040

Its a re-badged Prowler 13 made exclusively for Basspro. They don't offer it online that I have seen, but I have seen it in the store. Its a little more but its also from a well known company and takes some of the guess work out of buying it. Plus, it doesn't cost $2,000! LOL

MYT


----------

